# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  شروط العروس ع المعرس ؟؟.. اتمنى المشاركه ..

## عنيده

*سلاام ..* 
 

*في موضوع صار ع بالي اليوم ..*
 
*البنت لما يجون يخطبونها ..* 
 
*قبل لا توافق حتى تحط شروط تعجز الخاطب ..* 
 
*وما يقدر الخاطب انه يسويها ..*
 
*ولما تسالها ليش ؟؟*
 
*تقول ..* 
 
*صديقتي شروط ازيد او اختي او اي شخص من معارفها ..* 
 

*حبيت اشارك وياكم في هذا الموضوع ..* 
 
*  *هل صادكم هذا الموقف ؟؟* 

**في احد تعرفونه سوى هذا شي او ماقبل الشروط ؟؟؟*
 
**واخر شي .. كلمه توجها الى الخاطب و البنت ؟؟*

 

*اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم ..*  


*تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*البنات هاليومين صاروا يتشرطون شروط على كيف كيفك*
*هذي تشرط بصاله ومهر هاذي قده*
*وكل وحده متطلبات على الاخر*
*الا الحين حتى الحفلات صارو يشترطوا انهم يسووها في صالة*
*اذا كان الحفلة في صالة طيب وين راح يكون الزواج<< أكيد في الشيرتون*
*وطبعاً هذي الشروط كلها تقليد وحده تقول صديقتي مو احسن مني* 
*والثانيه بنت عمي أو بنت خالي وبنت الجيران ماهم احسن مني*
*لازم اني اكون احسن منهم وافخم منهم* 
*ولازم الكل يقول عن زواجي غير شكل* 
*ما أقول غير الله يهديهم إن شاء الله*
*موضوع حلو خيتو عنيدة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع ..*
*دمتي بخير ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بكل صراحه انا ما صادفني هذا الموقف بس الكلمه الي اقولها الى الشباب هي حسن الاختيار مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------


## عنيده

*همس الصمت ..* 



*اولا .. مشكوره ع المشاركه ..* 


*ثانيا .. البنت تحلم بواجد اشياء ..* 
*لازم لين كبرت تتنازل عن بعضها مو كلها ..* 
*وبنات يخاذون السالفه عنااد ..* 
*ونفس ما قلتين السالفه تقليد ..* 
*والمشكله عقب  ما تتشرط والخاطب يسوي ليها كل شي ..* 
*تقول انه بخيـــــــل وما سوى شي ...* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عنيده

*دمعه طفله يتيمه ..* 



*اولا .. مشكوره ع المشاركه ..* 


*ثانيا .. المشكله اغلب البنات من هذا النوووع ..* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم صل على محمد و آله الطاهرين

هذا صحيح . بس هذا يعتمد على الاختيار من البداية .. 

المفروض انه قبل ما يختار يشوف يسأل امه اختها اي أحد له علاقه بالبنت . هي ويش اطباعها ويش تحب ..

المفروض اهل الزواج نفسه يشرحوا الى العروس وضع العريس علشان تكون ع البينه .. وتحاول تتطلب منه المعقول ..

وشكر ا للصاحبة الموضوع الرائع ..

----------


## Abert Sapeel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 


*قال تعالى : {وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة}*
*باعتقادي .. هناك بعض الشروط التي تشترطها العروس أو أهلها على العريس ، وتكون هذه الشروط من حق العروس على العريس بل هي واجبة عليه .. أي إنه ليس هناك ـ رجل ـ يريد أن يتزوج بدون شروط .. لكن .. بشرط ..! أن تكون هذه الشروط والطلبات مقبولة ومعقولة ، وليست فوق طاقة الزوج وتكسر ظهره ، وتضعه في دوامة الديون ..* 

*فعلى العروس .. أن تعرف حالة عريسها المادية ، وتراعي ظروفه ولا تثقل كاهله بكثرة الطلبات والشروط ، ولا تنظر لفلانة أو علانة (أختها ، قريبتها ، صديقتها) ماذا عملت في زواجها ، أنا أريد أن أعمل مثلها أو أحسن منها ..؛؛؛ وهذا واقعا ما يحصل من بعض الفتيات .. تحب التقليد والمحاكاة للآخرين والمفاخرة والمظاهر التي لا عي لها ،، فتضع ـ العريس ـ في دوامة الديون ، وبعد الزواج هي من ستعاني معه من هذه الديون التي قد يطول مداها لسنوات طويلة ..* 
*فالزواج ليس ليلة واحدة فقط .. إنما عشرة طويلة تمتد لآخر العمر* 

*كل الشكر للأخت عنيدة .. على هذا الطرح المميز للموضوع* 

*مع تمنياتنا للجميع بحياة زوجية سعيدة* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## عنيده

*نور الولايه ..* 



*حتى لما يعرفون طبايعها ما راح يعرفون هي شتفكر فيه ..* 

*لما يقولون ليها عن وضعهم بتقول بخيلين او اقل من مستواي ..* 

*ولا ساعات توافق ع الزواج وبعدين تحط الشروط اللي تكسر الظهر ..* 



*مشكووره خيتو ع المشاركه ..*

----------


## عنيده

*Abert Sapeel*


*هو صح من حقها تشرط ع كيفها ..* 

*لكن لما تشرط و هو ما يقدر يقول لاا ويتسلف ويحط ع روحه ديووون ..* 

*وبعدين هي بتعيش وياه يعني بتتحمل حتى الديون ..* 

*نفس ما قلتين ..* 

*العفوو ..* 


*ومشكوره ع المشاركه ..*

----------


## روائع القصص

اممممممممممم

ما احس انة شرط انها تكون بهالتفكير في ناس عقولهم اكبر من كذا

----------


## عنيده

روائع القصص ...



خيو اصابعج مو سوا .. 


صح في ناس عقولهم اكبر من جي .. 



لكن في ناس هذي اولوياتهم .. 



تسلمين ع المشاركه

----------


## احلى ليل

إن اختيـار الزوجة الصالحة المثالية للشاب عندما يريد أن يتزوج هو من أصعب الأمـور التي يصطدم بها الشاب حين يقدم على الزواج ، وينبغي أن تتوفر  فيها  صفات حميدة حسنة تساعده في حياتـه الزوجية بل ومسيرة حياته بكاملها
أفضل النساء :
 عن الرسول صلى الله  عليه  وآله : (( أفضل نساء أمتي أصبحهن وجهاً وأقلهن مَهْراً ))
للأسف الحين البنت تشرط شروط تكسر ظهر الرجال من فترة الخطوبة
مهر غالي وشبكة بذاك الحساب والحين الذهب نااااااار وحفلة كبيرة ومدري وشوه
والدنيا كلها نار وش يظل من معاشه عشان يتزوج به

الرجال وش يلحق من مصاريف
شقة والحين الشقق بعد غالييية
وحفلة زواج ووووو
يعني يبي له طول عمره يجمع عشان حظرة جنابها في ليلة تطير هالفلوس بغمضة عين

ماتدري انه هالشي يأثر على نفسية الزوج
يعني لو تحبه كان تحب راحته
اكيد هو مايبغى يزعلها ويرد لها طلب وبلبي كل طلباتها بس المفروض تكون حنونة عليه وتوقف معاه لأنه هو اللي بدوم لها الناس ماراح تدوم لها

والله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع

----------


## looovely

يسلمووووو خيتو ع الموضوع الي يستحق ان يلقى الأهتمام به
             لازم يكون في الشروط حل وسط ويرضي الطرفين 
                وبعدين البنت لازم تقدر شوي لان هذا راح 
          يعود عليها بالضرر لأن راح يضغط على حال عشانه
     وفي النهايه .. ديون.. يعني بعد راح ينضغط بعد الزواج..وهذا الشي
   راح يأثر عليها بعد.. يعني كلام الناس عن عرسها مو اهم من زوجها 
      البنت لو تفكر للمستقبل مثل ما تفكر لوقت عرسها وكيف تسويه 
      كان تنازلت عن اشياء كثير .. ما اقدر اقول غير الله يهدي البنات
    المتطلبات..ابشري خية راح اطلع موضة البنت تسافر بدون ما تسوي عرس ..لأن اني من مشجعات السفر .. احسن من دوخت الراس!!!!
                      ادري هدرت واجد اتحمليني
                              تحيــــــــــــاتي

----------


## سماهر

شكرااااااااااااااااااا
الحمد لله ما صدفنا 
اما بنسبه الي فاني ريحتهم وايد 
والسبب ابوي حتى المهر المفروض25 
متعارف عليه في القطيف ابوي اخد20 
وقال خير النساء اقلهن مهرا  واحمدلله 
واخواني بعد ما تشرطو ا لانهم عائله محترمه وقنوعه 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا على الطرح

----------


## عنيده

*احلى ليل ..* 



*اولا :* 
*مشكووره خيوو ع المشاركه و المرور ..* 



*ثانيا : البنات صاروا ما يراعون غلا الاسعار همهم ..*

* بس شلون يطلع عرسم حلووو ..*

* ويكون غالي عشان الناس تتكلم عليه ..* 

*وما همهم اذا الزوج بيحمل الديون عليه او لاا ..* 

*الله يهدي الجميع ان شاء الله ..* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## عنيده

*looovely*


*اولا :* 
*مشكوووره ع المرور و المشاركه ..* 


*ثانيا :* 
*البنت ما تفكر في المستقبل كثر ما تفكر في عرسها ..* 

*وشلون بيطلع في النهايه ..* 

*واني مو مع هالشي ..* 

*لازم لكل شي حل وسط ..* 

*يعني مو تبذير في العرس و لا بخل في العرس ..* 

*بس الحل اللي قلتين وايد حلوو ..* 

*السفر ..* 

*وانا بعد من مشجيع السفر..* 

*ع قولتج بلا دوخت راس ..* 



*تحياتي*

----------


## عنيده

*سماهر ..* 


*اولا :* 
*مشكووره ع المرور و المشاركه ..* 


*ثانيا :* 
*احب اهنيج ع العائله المحترمه و القنوعه ..* 

*والله يخليهم لج ان شاء الله ..* 

*و الحمدالله ..* 

*و العفوو ..* 


*تحياتي*

----------

